# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  اعمال محدودیت جهت دسترسی به Trace یک دیتابیس خاص

## abahrani

آیا در sql امکان پذیر است که کاربر با profiler فقط بتواند دیتابیس خودش را Trace کند؟

----------

